# Squig question



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

So don't ask why but i love squigs and i was wondering (i dont care if it would suck as an army) but i was curious if it was possible to have an all squig army? As in have a squig involved in a unit in someway.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

You could do a night goblin army leaning heavily towards squig units filling out your specials, and use unit fillers with squigs that although in game terms would have no effect they would still look good.
Some cavalry units you could replace the squig with with real mount so use squig mount instead of wolves or spiders and squig chariots look good, all you need to do is let your opponent know what unit's they count as.


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

As far as what's presented in the rules? No.

But I could imagine some Homebrew stuff that could be really cool. 

Make Squig Hoppers Core choices and treat them as skirmishing Fast Cav. Loose the Boing! rule and make them assault as normal units would.

Highly chaotic squig packs that use the Ambush rule, come in from a random board edge location, move in a random direction each turn, and pretty much eat whatever gets in their way.

A "squig cannon" that is fired like a normal cannon, but will deal D6 S5 hits on whatever it lands on and bounces an Artillery dice worth of inches each time, until it bounces off the board, or a misfire is rolled.

There are plenty of cosmetic changes you could make, such as:

Replace Night Goblin Fanatics with Psycho Cave Squigs. They operate the same as fanatics would, but they're squigs instead.

Rock lobbas could hurl large, overfed squigs that explode on impact. (Maybe treat it like the Skaven Plagueclaw Catapult).

Upgrade units to "Squig'uns", who are not only bigger and meaner than other orcs, but they wear squig pelts into battle and are armed with squig-flails.

These are all ideas i've come up with in the past 5 mins. I'm sure you can expand it even further. I too am a big fan of squigs, so I'll be really interested to see if you make anything from this.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

HiveMinder said:


> As far as what's presented in the rules? No.
> 
> But I could imagine some Homebrew stuff that could be really cool.
> 
> ...


I like those ideas ill keep them inmind. I was thinking of getting a whirling death squad and putting squigs on the end of the chains ill see what i can do with the rest of it. The squig launcher would be cool.


----------



## naanomi (Mar 10, 2011)

I've turned an older wolf chariot into a Squid-pulled chariot... just counted them as pump-wagons and it worked just fine!


----------

